# new band



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

It seems it was meant to happen . I answered an ad on craigslist from a drummer looking for other guys to get something going.As it turns out a singer and a guitar player ( both very talented ) also were interested.We had a couple 
of practices( mainly working on tunes composed by the other guitarist)and things and already starting to get tight.I know a bass player who's interested as well, after we have another go at it.No one seems to have any ego issues and everyone seems to play well an be into the same material. What a change from some of the wasted jams and personality conflicts Ive encountered in the past.Just thought I'd share . Mike


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds great. Are you a geezer as your name implies? If so, I find that helps immensely in a band. I've noticed that as people approach or exceed geezerdom, the amount of drama in the band seems to go proportionately.
Probably because it takes too much energy to be a prima donna, or to deal with their antics.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm over 50, so I've been stricken with a tad of geezerism (baldness,shy away from fistfights etc.......) but because of my immature personality I can relate to anyone.The rest vary from mid 20's to mid 30's. It's sort of a thrash metal with cleaner vocals so the music isn't the usual taste for my age, but I find it challanging to play and high energy, so it's all good.I don't feel the need to compete with the other guitarist but I can certainly hold my own.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Finding the right mix of attitudes, ambitions, and skill levels is difficult at any age.

I believe it gets harder as we age because we are more selective.

When the right mix is found you are very fortunate.
I consider it a lifelong pursuit.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I think my only major concern is I'm not interested in playing bars or clubs other than one nighters.I would rather rent community halls and do gigs with other bands. I run a business with my wife that requires alot of commitment so I can't devote more than two nights a week to the band ( I still practice every day before supper) A couple of the other guys seem to have larger aspirations for where it's heading so we'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

congrats!

im still bandless


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

congrats on finding a band man. Have fun.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, It's been over 25 years since I've played in a full band.
It'll be great to feel the rush of playing live again.With all the info available now on the internet, I'm a much better guitarist now than I ever was. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the crazy people who dont know much about dogs 

i have a jam on sunday and on wednesday, with different people - im pretty pumped


----------

